# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Recherche de titre de jeux ordinateurs des annes 80

## Oberown

Salut,

Je recherche le titre de deux jeux d'ordinateurs. Dsol je ne serai pas trs prcis, mais j'y ai jou sur l'ordinateur d'amis, donc j'ai un peu oubli.

Le premier j'y ai jou en fvrier 89 sur ordinateur: C'est un jeu d'exporation vu de ct, il y avait des serpents. On pouvait revenir en arrire sur les crans. Il me semble que les premiers crans taient de couleur orange ou jaune. Ce n'est pas Rick Dangerous

L'autre jeu dans les annes 80, o on joue une fille qui n'hsitait  jouer de ses charmes. Et il parait qu' la fin elle fait un streap tease (il me semble que celui l tait sur Amstrad)

----------


## Rayek

Pour le deuxime je dirais que c'est Carmen Sandiego 

https://www.google.fr/search?q=carme...w=1680&bih=931

----------


## fredoche

je tente "another world" pour le 1er :
http://www.anotherworld.fr/

----------


## Darkzinus

Bonjour,

Puisqu'on est parti sur les vieux jeux... Je jouais  Psycho (sous WIN 95), un jeu de flipper qui tait notamment multi tables et trs bien fichu, cependant, je doute qu'il soit trs connu. Quelqu'un aurait-il connaissance d'un jeu de flipper de ce type ? Merci !

----------


## dragonno

Tu parles de psycho-pinball ?

----------


## Bovino

Je ne sais pas s'il fonctionne sur Seven et suivants, mais la rfrence pour les flippers, c'est PinMAME.

----------


## DevBaldwin

> Bonjour,
> 
> Puisqu'on est parti sur les vieux jeux... Je jouais  Psycho (sous WIN 95), un jeu de flipper qui tait notamment multi tables et trs bien fichu, cependant, je doute qu'il soit trs connu. Quelqu'un aurait-il connaissance d'un jeu de flipper de ce type ? Merci !


Psycho tait vraiment un excellent jeux de flipper.  ::mouarf:: 

En voici le lien vers un abandonware.

----------


## Darkzinus

Oui c'est bien celui-ci ! Merci !

----------


## dragonno

Au cas o je te donne un autre lien  :;): 

L

----------


## Darkzinus

Merci  :;):  On est oblig de passer par dosbox ou un utilitaire de ce type pour l'installer sous windows 8 ? En effet sous windows 7 j'avais le XP mode mais il n'est pas prsent sous windows 8.

----------


## dragonno

Oui utilise dosbox pour tous les jeux dos.
Pour les jeux win XP sous Win7 ou win8 je sauras pas te dire je suis rest volontairement  XP  :;):

----------


## Valentin14

Carmen Sandiego... Oh my god que le temps passe... J'avais bien kiff Where in Space is Carmen Sandiego mais c'tait la dernire dition et elle date de 92 je crois.

----------


## Jejeleponey

Haha il y a des dinosaures parmi vous ;-)

A tout hasard, je recherche aussi le nom d'un jeu auquel j'ai jou sur Amstrad CPC 664. Un jeu bas sur le thme des pirates, on commenais le jeu en se battant  l'pe face  un gars sur le pont d'un bateau (on partais en prison et le jeu t fini si on perdais le combat lol), par la suite on naviguais sur un bateau en attaquant les port des villes voir peut tre mme d'autres bateaux je ne me souviens plus trs bien.

Edit: En fait le jeu se nomme Pirates je viens de trouver une vido sur youtube, mais certaines scnes que j'ai en tte je dois les confondre avec un autre jeu dans le mme genre, si jamais a cause  quelqu'un ^^

----------


## Jerome Briot

Sans doute Sid Meier's Pirates!

----------


## Loceka

En tout cas a ressemble  Pirates! de Sid Meier's.

Je l'ai test rcemment, il est dispo en abandonware (j'ai pas trop accroch ceci dit).

----------


## Jejeleponey

C'est bien celui ci ! Par contre, j'ai autant souvenir de ces graphismes l que d'autres un petit peu plus beau et pouss, je dois surement confondre un autre jeu auquel j'ai jou avec celui-ci.

Je dois avouer qu'il est beaucoup moins attirant l que dans mes souvenirs  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LooserBoy

Il a t disponible en rdition 3D pour PSP.
C'tait un peu mieux mais pas fantastique en graphisme.

----------


## Jejeleponey

Une version PSP qui semble tre une rdition de cette version 3D PC sur laquelle je suis tomb:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/3920/

Je me le prendrais ptet si il passe en promo pendant les soldes Steam  ::):

----------

